
To detect new odors, fruit fly brains improve on a well-known computer algorithm - rbanffy
https://www.salk.edu/news-release/to-detect-new-odors-fruit-fly-brains-improve-on-a-well-known-computer-algorithm/
======
burfog
It's brain cells doing this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloom_filter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloom_filter)

but caring less about old data.

